# Recording Phone Calls



## mullingar (2 May 2007)

Afternoon all. I was just wondering if anyone knows of where I can make a call and record what is being said by both parties? (letting them know they are being recorded of course) I have tried it on my mobile phone but it cuts itself off after afew mins. Have also looked at recording equipment for phone but dont want to go down that route. Has anyone any experience of this?  Hope this is the right place to post.
many thanks


----------



## rebeller (2 May 2007)

Try using skype, the free VOIP software. You'll have to purchase skype out credit if you want to call ordinary phones (as opposed to other skype users).  You can then use free open source software such as audacity to record both sides of any conversation.  You'll need access to a computer and headphones to use the above option.


----------



## mullingar (2 May 2007)

Looked into that too but I am not always near a PC when I make or receive the call.


----------



## mullingar (3 May 2007)

Nobody any ideas then guys? Has anybody had to record calls before or am I the only one that needs something like this?


----------



## setemupjoe (3 May 2007)

Go to the spy shop in phibsboro (in the golden pages i think or 11811 it, or google it )the guy there will sort you out .....hope it helps.


----------



## serotoninsid (3 May 2007)

Theres plenty of software out there that you can add to your mobile (if its a more recent model) that will do the job.  Big problem is though, that it makes this annoying beep sound right through the call.  Its nothing to do with the software - its the network.  They want people to realise the call is being recorded.  No software has managed to get around this to date.


----------



## z108 (3 May 2007)

I bought a small mp3 player and voice recorder in aldi in parnell street  for about 40 euro. It can record for  perhaps 100 hours and has equipment to hook it into the phone connections .
The new model is out now for even less money and more memory.


----------



## mullingar (10 May 2007)

Finally found somewhere to do this without having to buy anything. I tried it last night and worked great. They seem to be based in Ireland. Anyone heard of this service before or is anyone else doing it?

http://www.worldlink.ie/record_a_call_how_to.html


----------



## mullingar (2 Aug 2007)

Anyone try this yet? Ive been using it since my last post and it has come in quite handy. I have even started to record conversations with my girlfriend to store and play back in later years....


----------



## pc7 (2 Aug 2007)

does she know you do this??


----------



## ClubMan (2 Aug 2007)

mullingar said:


> Anyone try this yet? Ive been using it since my last post and it has come in quite handy. I have even started to record conversations with my girlfriend to store and play back in later years....


Nothing a woman likes better than a compilation of her past phone calls on your 50th anniversary!


----------



## shootingstar (3 Aug 2007)

mullingar said:


> I have even started to record conversations with my girlfriend to store and play back in later years....




she finds that out and there wont be any later years..


----------



## rebeller (4 Aug 2007)

mullingar said:


> Finally found somewhere to do this without having to buy anything. I tried it last night and worked great. They seem to be based in Ireland. Anyone heard of this service before or is anyone else doing it?
> 
> http://www.worldlink.ie/record_a_call_how_to.html



I would be a bit concerned about having a relatively unknown online entity store the content of personal phone conversations albeit for only 30 days (or so they say).

Depends on how well you value *your* privacy I suppose even though it's clear you don't value the privacy of your girlfriend!


----------



## ninsaga (4 Aug 2007)

mullingar said:


> ....I have even started to record conversations with my girlfriend to store and play back in later years....



....... what if you found you that she had been secretelyrecording your conversations ...would you be pleased?

what next .. a secret camcorder in the bedroom perhaps  

all entirely your own business by the way.... just wondering if you had though about it from another perspective.


----------



## mullingar (7 Aug 2007)

before anyone starts going off on one. She is aware of it. But asides from that it is a good service that has come in handy. The files are emailed to you and they delete them after 30 days unless directed to keep them longer. Do youse not think that a service like this is a usefull one? I can think of afew legit reasons when people would need to record a conversation. Im not sure if you have to actually notify the other person if you are a party to the call. I think that legally it is illegal to record third party calls without prior consent but I could be wrong. When I used it I told the person they were going to be recorded and they didnt seem bothered. Probably thought i was joking. It all worked out in the end but if ut hadnt atlrast I had all the recordings that I could have used.


----------

